# Stihl BG 85 problem



## catfish (Dec 19, 2004)

My blower is about 3 years old. I replaced a formed rubber unit (not to sure what it's actually called), that was cracked and leaking fuel. Now, when I pump the primer, air blows into the gas tank and does not get sucked back up to the carb. 
I've switched the connections of the rubber unit- theres a couple different ways to connect it- with no improvement. 

Also, I have not been able to find a repair manual for this unit... any suggestions?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If fuel is not being sucked into the carb by the line that connects to the fuel filter and air is blowing into the tank by the return line then there has to be a cracked, broken or disconnected suction line. It is also possible the primer is bad.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

could be fuel line ,, totally agree with hankster is fuel line green ? or black ? those zamma carburators are hard to clean .also there is a check ball in the plastic cover that has to be flushed with cleaner and air pretty good . carburator will have to be cleaned really good that is probally a c1Q carb ,,they are a headache ,i always set the metering lever on the needle a little higher than normal ,,you have to be careful not to blow the check valve in the carb too hard with air , but i would check the fuel line real close hold it on each end and streach it if broken it will open up .. but you might to replace the plastic piece on the needle side


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah its possible that the primers bad and the carb needs a cleaning.


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2004)

*Stihl problem*

Thanks for the help.... I'll take another look at it this afternoon. 

How about a repair manual? Does anyone know where I can get one??


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

One thing that leads me to believe it's a fuel line problem and not a dirty carb is that it does blow air into the tank. That, to me, means that the passages are clear, it's just not picking up fuel. In the vast majority of cases when someone has taken off the carb is they put the fuel lines on incorrectly.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep thats mostly the problem. they should color code em or number the lines to which feed.


----------

